# 10 gallon community...?



## xRacheLx (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been wondering about how many fish I can put in my aquarium. I have a 10 gallon tetra aquarium.

I have a halfmoon male betta, who seems really nice. He doesn't seem very aggressive. I want to put some neon tetras in and maybe a butterfly pleco. What else can be in there?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Avoid the Plecos, they get way too large for a 10 gallon. As far as algae eaters, Otos and Cories are a good match.
As far as the other fish, it all depends on your Betta's personality.


----------



## xRacheLx (Jun 30, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> Avoid the Plecos, they get way too large for a 10 gallon. As far as algae eaters, Otos and Cories are a good match.
> As far as the other fish, it all depends on your Betta's personality.


thanks for the note about the plecos.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I prefer cories )


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Cories are not algae eaters, They will eat uneaten food, but no algae. Ottos have to have algae in the tank, and a lot of it, because some will not eat anything else but that.


----------



## xRacheLx (Jun 30, 2009)

Is a panda cory good?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I like the cories with the stripe across their eye. I think it's cute. I want to get cories eventually.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yes, panda cories are great. I think they are one of the cuter cories too!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Cody said:


> Cories are not algae eaters, They will eat uneaten food, but no algae. Ottos have to have algae in the tank, and a lot of it, because some will not eat anything else but that.


My Otos like zucchini. 

I just remembered that the Cories eat the uneaten food. Which in my Betta's tanks, would never have any.


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

Yeah if you get cories make sure you put food in there that will sink(if you put pellets in and dip your finger in the water above them they will sink). Remember they school so get 3+ cories, 1 or 2 will not work!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

No, they aren't even close to schooling. I wouldn't even call it shoaling. 3 IMO is not even an acceptable number. AT LEAST 4, preferably 5+.

Angelic, you were the one who said cories are algae eaters. Lol. And you have lucky Ottos, because my key word in my last post was "because *some* will not eat anything else."


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Cody said:


> No, they aren't even close to schooling. I wouldn't even call it shoaling. 3 IMO is not even an acceptable number. AT LEAST 4, preferably 5+.
> 
> Angelic, you were the one who said cories are algae eaters. Lol. And you have lucky Ottos, because my key word in my last post was "because *some* will not eat anything else."


I know and I know.:roll:


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

I have 2 cories in my 10 gallon with my male Betta and they seem as happy as possible. none of them are lethargic or an "outcast". They bobble around on the bottom looking for food then get together to swim around a bit. The betta wants nothing to do with them, he is a total snob who kind of just pretends they aren't even there(which is a good thing imho).

I have 5 in my female tank and they act the same as the three in the other one :-/ No differenc ebetween 3 and 5 imho.


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

My 10 gallon gang grew today. I now have 1 betta, 3 cories, 6 neon tetras, 10 white clouds and a baby pleco(he's on the exchange program). They all get along great.


----------

